# Who has the Bays?



## Maxi'sMinis (Jul 28, 2008)

out there. I remember seeing a bunch of bay babies born this spring and I've seen some fantastic bays posted here and there. Would anyone be interested in posting their beautiful bay? Would just love to see them.

Here's my little bay Luna aka rascal


----------



## Leeana (Jul 28, 2008)

That would be me






. I love a bay ....then agian i like any color on the right horse





Impressive Lights 28" AMHA/AMHR {For Sale}






Alpha Farms Magical Melody 43" Yearling ASPC
















Alpha Farms Magical Debut 42" HOF ASPC

Congress Reserve GRAND Champion and 4x Congress Champion






Erica's Ima Rowdy Twister AMHA/AMHR






Also have a silver bay filly ..but i think she is going to be silver dapple ..

STS Steel'N The Spotlight AMHR (will be over divison, like 37")


----------



## ~Dan (Jul 28, 2008)

can they be silver bays ... I think mine are silver bays ... oh well here they are bays or not but I think they are


----------



## Kellie in OR (Jul 28, 2008)

Hondo...my Wild Bay



: Summer and winter.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Jul 28, 2008)

Loves bays- Sitting back and enjoying the show!

I only have one bay mini- but a whole herd of big horse bays- but so as to not take over I'll just enjoy everyone else's horses-


----------



## wpsellwood (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh my, my favorite color!!!

Calvin~






Jewel~


----------



## wade3504 (Jul 28, 2008)

Here's my guy:


----------



## shawna (Jul 28, 2008)

This is my Little Girl " Little Miss Debutant"


----------



## susanne (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's my bay-by boy...

Woodwinds' Mingus (sorry for the ridiculous pose)





















Mingus is now a driving horse...still green, but a very goode student.


----------



## Miniequine (Jul 29, 2008)

My favorite too! I only have two.. Little John and Semi


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jul 29, 2008)

spotted pony girl said:


> Loves bays- Sitting back and enjoying the show!I only have one bay mini- but a whole herd of big horse bays- but so as to not take over I'll just enjoy everyone else's horses-



Spotted Pony



PLEASE post your bays big or small!!!!!


----------



## barnbum (Jul 29, 2008)

I have two--father and daughter--one's a silver..

Stallion






Filly

older and wet






younger and dry


----------



## CKC (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's our yearling bay gelding... Erica's Bailey Bay--- "Bailey"


----------



## Jill (Jul 29, 2008)

I have three bays. A silver bay mini gelding, a bay dun pony, and a bright bay riding horse...

My riding horse, *Rocket*, a morgan x stardbred. He rides and drives. I've owned him since 1998















My small bay dun pony, *Sundance*, who we got when we got our first miniature horse









And then Sunny (*Tibbs Sundowner (HOF)*), a silver bay 34" miniature show gelding who is a 3x National Champion, 6x Reserve National Champion, 20x Grand Champion, Halter Hall of Fame show machine:


----------



## wpsellwood (Jul 29, 2008)

Oooppps sorry dont know whats going on with my post!

Beautiful horses everyone!!


----------



## Jessica_06 (Jul 29, 2008)

Here is one of my favorite bays I own, Haligonians Targets Elated direct daughter Haligonians Moving Target Pinto World GRAND CH. And AMHA Reserve GRAND CH. I love this girl she is one heck of a performance horse it is not uncommon that she wins her jumping, obstacle and driving class at each show!


----------



## A Little Blessing (Jul 29, 2008)

Jessica, we're related! I have a Moving Target daughter as well. She's a silver buckskin, though.


----------



## Relic (Jul 29, 2008)

We only have 2 the first a Rowdy grandson and second a Big City son



and l Think maybe Eddie the baby is going to be a bay.


----------



## Marty (Jul 29, 2008)

This is my new junior stallion, Mountain Meadows Bey Pepito a fancy tri-colored bay bred by Stacy Score. I love this boy so much it hurts. I am proud and honored to own him.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jul 29, 2008)

OOOhhhh they are all so very nice.



Love your Sunny Jill and your Pepito Marty. Semi, Bailey so many to list. Very very nice.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jul 29, 2008)

Here is Janzenz Fancy Lace. She is our 9 year old bay pinto broodmare. Not the best pictures of her as she is soooo fat!











Here is Fancy with my son Carson in his PJ's and boots!



I just love this pic!






Here is Heavens Lil Sparkling Star, Fancy's foal for this year.






This is Lauralees All That Glitters, my silver bay yearling mare.






This is Rocky Creeks Runaway Bay.






This is Creta Hills Makin Sparks Fly (aka Sparky) Still undecided on wether he will be bay or silver bay.






And last but not least, this is Bo. He is a 5 yr old unregistered stallion that I "rescued" and will be gelding soon.


----------



## Watcheye (Jul 29, 2008)

Kegan






Layla (arab yearling - I have better images somewhere...)


----------



## VernB (Jul 29, 2008)

Here are my bays.Both are stallions.

OTR Trippers Buck N Blue

29"











My newest boy. He's just turned 2

Debaults Crown Prince Sirprize

31.75"


----------



## sdmini (Jul 29, 2008)

Marystown Cowboy Cool






Sire of Fallen Pheonix SOS






I also have his full brother and sister and two half sisters that are all bay.

Flippen Terrific SOS


----------



## Amy (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, here is our new baby -- she is a bay to love for sure --

FILIPOWICZ THAT'S HIGH SOCIETY


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jul 29, 2008)

Love the bays! Everyone has such nice horses!! Amy, I just love your filly! She is beautiful in that picture but even nicer in person.

BUCKEYE WCF CLASSICAL BLUE EYED BABY (I so need a new picture of her!)






THORN MEADOWS SMOOTH TRANSITION (AKA SMOOTHIE)


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's our current bays





Daisy, broodmare, need to get some new pics of her~! :doh






Sweet Tart, broodmare, daughter of Daisy above






Chili, gelding, out of Sweet Tart






Daisy's 2007 bay filly who is sold


----------



## loveminis (Jul 30, 2008)

My bay filly is in my avatar, she is a yearling. I cannot get my picture reduced to post it here.


----------



## Jessica_06 (Jul 30, 2008)

A Little Blessing said:


> Jessica, we're related! I have a Moving Target daughter as well. She's a silver buckskin, though.


LOL!!



Thats neat! I bet all of us forum friends are related in some shape or form!









:wink

Jessica


----------



## Anne (Jul 30, 2008)

I have several bay beauties, unfortunately life is taking a turn and they are on the sales list but I am going to enjoy seeing them for as long as I can.

Charm and our grandson, this pic does not show her color well she's VERY red.






Sera






and her full brother(gelding) and nearly mirror image "Jack"






"Dee"






Haley






Noel tends to think a "bay" horse is too common or "plain" but I do love the glow.


----------



## Baydreamfarms (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a bay roan filly, when she was born she was a gorgeous bay and now she is an even more gorgeous bay roan.

Here is Baydream Fire Diamond Juno (pending) aka JuneBug

17 days old






After she was clipped






And her latest pic, just shy of 4 months






I also have a AQHA Timeforcharge aka Ed, he is 33 and a retired barrel and pole horse.


----------



## TripleDstables (Jul 31, 2008)

My bay mare DB Touched By An Angel.










My bay stud Libertys Fine Moon.


----------



## ANDROMEDA FARM (Jul 31, 2008)

This is my Silver Bay Dun Stallion "Millennium Duffys Stetson"






This is my bay mare "Sonoita Buck Me A Miracle"






My bay paint mare "Teachers Pet Sweet Melody"






Ny 2008 bay foal "Andromeda Stetson Breanna"






My future stallion "Darmond Skippa Sante Fe Bey"






I think you can tell that I love the bays.

Andromeda Farm


----------



## hairicane (Aug 1, 2008)

There sure are some lovely bays!



Here is my lovely minimal overo Odessy. Besides being a bay she has 2 blue eyes and a tilted heart with a tail for her facial markings. She goes back to Love Me Tender.











Here are her facial markings, she is in some winter coat still (in the photo) so shape of heart is a little shaggy. She is telling me what she thinks about the vet visit after the birth of her lookalike filly










And her carbon copy filly, also with blue eyes and same facial markings


----------



## CKC (Aug 1, 2008)

Here's our bay roan... "Denni"


----------



## TTF (Aug 1, 2008)

.


----------



## kayla221444 (Aug 1, 2008)

wpsellwood said:


> Oh my, my favorite color!!!
> Calvin~
> 
> 
> ...






Miniequine said:


> My favorite too! I only have two.. Little John and Semi






Watcheye said:


> Kegan
> 
> 
> 
> ...






VernB said:


> Here are my bays.Both are stallions.
> OTR Trippers Buck N Blue
> 
> 29"
> ...






sdmini said:


> Marystown Cowboy Cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ALL THESE *BEAUTIFUL :w*ub BAYS STICK OUT! LOVE THEM VERY PRETTY!


----------



## CheyAut (Aug 3, 2008)

Such gorgeous horses



I only have two bays, both pintos. Father and son (colt is for sale)

CheyAuts Jackpot Mojo


























And 28" Late Attraction by Cochise (Tracker)





















Jessi


----------

